# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Посоветуйте, пожалуйста!

## Devil

У меня следующая ситуация. Мне понравилась соседка, я пытался с ней переспать. Об этом узнал её муж, богатый, ходит с охраной, связан с криминалом. За мной начали следить. Угрожать, но не словами, а знаками. Ситуация зашла слишком далеко. Он хочет меня сломать, добивается того, что бы я совершил самоубийство, в противном случае он убьёт моего отца. У меня было много попыток суицида, после которых я оказывался в психиатрической больнице. Недавно меня возили к бабушке-ясновидящей, она описала моё прошлое, будущее, которое уже сбывается. Сказала, что я долгожитель и если продолжу попытки суицида, то стану инвалидом. Думаю, что бегство не поможет, рано или поздно найдёт или полиция, или сосед. Полиция не поможет, уголовное дело не заведут так как прямых угроз не было, только знаки. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что мне делать?

----------


## Ragen

Переспи с соседом, чтобы ему обидно не было...
А вообще тролить на таком форуме, как минимум глупо и мерзко!

----------


## Devil

Спасибо за дельный совет, так и сделаю.

----------


## Aare

> Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что мне делать?


 Бросай наркотики

----------


## Devil

Я не употребляю наркотики.

----------


## Aare

Автор, откуда ты знаешь, что этот тип убьёт твоего отца? это он тебе сказал? Как они за тобой следят? ты это видишь? Как именно? Какими это знаками он тебе угрожает? Что это за бабка-ясновидящая такая? ты веришь в такую галиматью? Что диагноз тебе поставили, когда отправили в психушку? Какие способы суицида ты выбирал?

Что-то не уверена я, что ты не употребляешь наркотики.

----------


## Devil

Лифт исписан угрозами, в том числе и про отца. Другие знаки: пакеты с мусором, к дому подъезжает машина и из неё раздаётся музыка угрожающего характера, звук от забивания гвоздей, раздающийся из его квартиры, листовки с угрозами, расклеены возле дома. Слежку я не вижу, но чувствую, что за мной следят. Не знаю как по-другому обьяснить. По поводу бабки. Она описала детально моё прошлое, совпало все, будущее, которое уже сбывается. Угадать это не возможно, она действительно обладает способностями. Насчёт диагноза не знаю, после неудавшегося суицида отвозили в психбольницу. Таблетки, вены, петля.

----------


## Aly

Может быть у вас паранойа разыгралась? шизофрения? или какому еще диагнозу присущи мании преследования. И зачем вы вообще собирались переспать с той девушкой, если знали, что у нее такой влиятельный муж?

----------


## hellraiser

Ты в эту бездну окунись,

Смиренно там сиди и кисни

И поскорее удавись,

Когда в петле повиснешь.

----------


## Игорь1986

В вашем случае идеально будет залечь на дно.... Старайтесь больше не пересекаться с соседкой. Если не можете уехать, то .... Черт знает. Ну игнорируйте. Знаете люди в криминале не любят откладывать, хотели бы вас чикнуть, давно бы чикнули (меня эта логика всегда спасала). Отгородитесь от них. В идеале проводить время подальше от них...

----------


## Devil

Если бы у меня была шизофрения, у меня была бы группа по инвалидности, а её нет. Хотел переспать, потому что дурак, головой не думал. Чтобы залечь на дно нужны деньги, а у меня их нет. Спасибо за совет, Игорь1986.

----------


## Aly

> Если бы у меня была шизофрения, у меня была бы группа по инвалидности, а её нет. Хотел переспать, потому что дурак, головой не думал. Чтобы залечь на дно нужны деньги, а у меня их нет. Спасибо за совет, Игорь1986.


 Ну, или какое-то другое заболевание/расстройство.
И, кстати, отрицание болезни всегда первый признак ))

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Что мешает свалить в другой город?

----------


## Devil

Если я внезапно исчезну отец заявит в полицию, меня будут искать, то есть официально я никуда устроиться не смогу. Думаю, что менты все равно найдут.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Смысл чтобы свалить и родня в курсе была и не напрягать авторитета.

----------


## Devil

Я разговаривал по-поводу переезда с отцом, он категорически против, он мне не верит.

----------

